# Completing the $3.00 table



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Members may remember that I recently showed a table top router table that I paid the princely sum of $3.00 for at the re-cycling shop. My next task was to find a suitable second hand router, the criteria being:
1........1/2" collet
2........variable speed
3........at least 1 1/2HP
4........no taller than 10.5" extended
5........CHEAP

After a lot of searching, I found a Ryobi ERT241200 in a pawn shop. It worked fine but had been used to rout plaster, which was all over it so the first thing that I did was strip it right down and gave it a thorough clean at which point I removed the single spring. An above table height adjustment seemed the sensible way to go so here is a small photo shoot as it happened.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

*$3.00 table*

Harry, you are a genius! :yes2: I like that set-up. I'm going to the local pawn shops next week. Maybe I'll get lucky!:dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Harry

How do plan on changing the bits out ?, the power cable looks like it will stop the router from going down any more than it is.
But nice job on the shop made lift. 

======



harrysin said:


> Members may remember that I recently showed a table top router table that I paid the princely sum of $3.00 for at the re-cycling shop. My next task was to find a suitable second hand router, the criteria being:
> 1........1/2" collet
> 2........variable speed
> 3........at least 1 1/2HP
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Brilliant stuff Harry ! Very inspirational.

cheers

Peter


----------



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

Not to be TOO nosey, but mind mentioning the price for the router? Just curious. I too have gotten second hand tools. I recently bought a circular saw from a thrift store for $8. Needed a new blade but otherwise I've used it a TON.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Where is the emoticon to show I am jealous of the finds? 

Looked nice to me.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Members may remember that I recently showed a table top router table that I paid the princely sum of $3.00 for at the re-cycling shop. My next task was to find a suitable second hand router,
> .........After a lot of searching, I found a Ryobi ERT241200 in a pawn shop. .



Harry,

That was my second router after the Ozito 8mm router.

I believe you will have a good time with that.

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Nice job Harry
> 
> How do plan on changing the bits out ?, the power cable looks like it will stop the router from going down any more than it is.
> But nice job on the shop made lift.
> ...


Bob, your powers of observation make me envious! As you well know, a picture etc. etc.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry you have done a great job of recycling. But in the second pic (centering jig) does that end mill make spiral cuts???? HeHe! Nice work Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, Peter, thank you for such kind remarks. Most people who know me reckon I should play the violin because I've been a fiddler all my life! It does though make life interesting.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kallen said:


> Not to be TOO nosey, but mind mentioning the price for the router? Just curious. I too have gotten second hand tools. I recently bought a circular saw from a thrift store for $8. Needed a new blade but otherwise I've used it a TON.


Ah Keith, this is Australia, rarely do we find that kind of bargain. I actually paid $50.00 for the router with a three months warranty. This is half the new price which I loathed to pay because, knowing that I had to strip it to remove the spring, there was the chance that I could do damage that wouldn't be covered by warranty, but if the unthinkable did happen it would have been a case of returning it to the second hand shop who wouldn't have a clue as to the cause. This is only what customers have tried on me with video recorders during the many years that I was a warranty service agent for several top brands.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Harry,
> 
> That was my second router after the Ozito 8mm router.
> 
> ...


I did look at the Ozito James but dismissed it out of hand because it was so flimsy, also it didn't lend itself to the modification that I had in mind.but at $69.00, what can one expect?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Members may remember ...


Harry:

Did that router using bearings or bushings? One of the things I do, automatically, is to pull and clean the bearings but I don't see any in your photo










I didn't think anyone made bushings for high-speed motors.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

allthunbs said:


> Harry:
> 
> Did that router using bearings or bushings? One of the things I do, automatically, is to pull and clean the bearings but I don't see any in your photo
> 
> ...


Ron, as now shown, it uses two ball races, both of which were in perfect condition.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Harry.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That will do the trick 

You may want to think about replacing the power cord maybe off a iron, that come out as a right angle power cord on many of them.

The socket wrench you are going to use looks like one we use in the states for spark plugs ,that also looks like it will work fine for the small diam.bits.

=======



harrysin said:


> Bob, your powers of observation make me envious! As you well know, a picture etc. etc.


----------



## Kallen (Feb 17, 2010)

harrysin said:


> Ah Keith, this is Australia, rarely do we find that kind of bargain. I actually paid $50.00 for the router with a three months warranty. This is half the new price which I loathed to pay because, knowing that I had to strip it to remove the spring, there was the chance that I could do damage that wouldn't be covered by warranty, but if the unthinkable did happen it would have been a case of returning it to the second hand shop who wouldn't have a clue as to the cause. This is only what customers have tried on me with video recorders during the many years that I was a warranty service agent for several top brands.



Second hand store and came with a warranty?? Wow. Thats a pretty great deal.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Most Pawn shops have a warranty, most are a 5 and 5, 5 mins. or 5 feet from the front door...after that your on your own warranty...(AS IS and Where Is) the norm..

=====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> That will do the trick
> 
> ...


That's a good idea Bob, but it turns out that I have a selfish wife, she won't let me remove the cord from her steam iron!
We also use tube type plug spanners in addition to "normal" sockets with a rubber insert to protect the insulator, however these are closer to 21mm.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Most Pawn shops have a warranty, most are a 5 and 5, 5 mins. or 5 feet from the front door...after that your on your own warranty...(AS IS and Where Is) the norm..
> 
> =====


These warranties are genuine, many years ago when digital callipers were were very expensive, I bought one from one of these shops and it had an intermittent fault, there was no hesitation in giving me a full refund.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

"Iron" it's good bet you can find one in the 2nd.hand stores for peanuts dollar or two ,most don't use them anymore..
I have almost a full set of that type of sockets, from 3/8' to 2 1/2" I call them my thin set, sometimes you just don't have the room for a full size socket to fit in the hole I also use them on wheel bearing nuts and drive train yoke nuts..


========





harrysin said:


> That's a good idea Bob, but it turns out that I have a selfish wife, she won't let me remove the cord from her steam iron!
> We also use tube type plug spanners in addition to "normal" sockets with a rubber insert to protect the insulator, however these are closer to 21mm.


----------

